# New Dude



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Welcome to the forum, Jake ^^

I'm sure that you'll learn lots here. I sure have. Just be sure to keep and open mind and you'll get along great here. Do you ride, or have a horse of your own?


----------



## Sunny (Mar 26, 2010)

Welcome to HF, Jake! 

You will certainly learn a lot! I know I have. 

Have fun foruming!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BlondieHorseChic (May 6, 2011)

Welcome!
What type of riding do you do?


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome to the Forum. People are nice here and there is a lot of knowledge in the forum. 

Good luck

see you out there 
WAF


----------



## doglover44 (Oct 24, 2011)

I am interested in shows


----------



## Goosey (Oct 23, 2011)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Kelly22790 (Oct 23, 2011)

Hi there Jake....Welcome


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Welcome!


----------

